# How to encourage horse to salivate



## Tangaroo (18 May 2014)

Does anyone have any tips for encouraging a horse to salivate when bitted? My youngster has a very dry mouth. One of the corners has rubbed slightly which im sure is not helped by lack of salivating. 
I am trying to find the right bit that he will be happy in.
He wont eat sugar lumps or polos so thats not an option. Any ideas or is it just down to the bit type?


----------



## PorkChop (18 May 2014)

I was going to suggest polos  but as he obviously doesn't like them  have you tried bit butter, lots of people swear by it, but I agree that finding a bit he is comfortable with is the way to go. Do you use a flash or drop, often when you close their mouth and thereby making the bit very still in the mouth, they will salivate more.


----------



## Tangaroo (19 May 2014)

Thanks, No i use a loose cavesson as dont really want to strap his mouth shut but that is maybe worth a try.


----------



## glamourpuss (19 May 2014)

What about using a sweet iron bit? I used one of these on my old boy, he loved it.


----------



## nikkimariet (19 May 2014)

For the sore mouth use a lanolin based cream (IE cracked nipple cream!).

Fig split his mouth last summer at the gallops and this really helped heal it. I still use it on him now, just in case.

If he won't eat polos, try kendal mint cake? Fussy Fig seems to like this but won't eat polos/hard mints! Apples are good for encouraging foam, but not the most mess free of treats (and they don't keep very well etc).


----------



## YasandCrystal (19 May 2014)

I use the neue Schule bits for all of mine - the Salox metal makes them salivate well and they all go well in them.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 May 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			I use the neue Schule bits for all of mine - the Salox metal makes them salivate well and they all go well in them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this what I would do or a sprenger bit some horses prefer those .
Get a pot of bit butter ( horse health website )and try that too


----------



## chestnut cob (19 May 2014)

Had this with mine for a long time while he learned to accept the contact.  I found a flash helped as it kept the bit still (he goes in just a cavesson now for flatwork, but flash was useful for a while).  He had some tooth issues so I had to put Bonjela on when I rode, and that also helped encourage him to salivate along with giving him some little chunks of apple.  Tried lots of bits, he liked a NS Verbindend best.


----------



## Tangaroo (19 May 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have got some bit butter. Someone suggested pile cream for his sore which i started yesterday but that seems to be drying it out rather so maybe i'll go back to bit butter. I have found a smaller bit cos the one I'm using is 51/2 and is a bit big so I've found a 5 and will put a flash on tomorrow and tell him to put up with it. Im also borrowing a NS bit from a friend to try.


----------



## Keenjean (19 May 2014)

If use the bit butter before you ride & then put the pile cream on after you've ridden. It really does help to heal their mouths quickly.


----------



## Tangaroo (19 May 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## Britestar (19 May 2014)

You can have some of my young horses foam! He leaves a trail behind him (a la hansel and gretel style) and woe betide anyone downwind of him. This weekend at RC camp he covered the instructors back at one point as a gust of wind took half a bucket of foam from his mouth!

He is ridden in a happy mouth snaffle. Makes no odds if he has a cavesson or a micklem on. Tons of the stuff everywhere.


----------



## smja (19 May 2014)

How loose is the cavesson? Some horses will relax their jaw more if they've got a bit of support - maybe try tightening it slightly? Not to clamp mouth shout obviously!


----------



## Cabaret (3 June 2014)

Now, this won't encourage your horse to salivate, but it's done wonders for my horse's bit rubs - he's chestnut and delicate and after trying over 2 dozen bits, this is what I found helped best: http://www.band-aid.com/read_review&productId=1828 

All rubs - gone!

I had the same salivation issue, and our dentist recommended a few squirts (maybe about 10cc) into the horse's mouth prior to bridling and riding: http://greenhawk.com/wdItemDesc.asp?strilhID=Web&strmdNumber=MES8521&stricSKU=MES8521

Sorry I don't know where to get it in the UK. My horse loves the taste - it's essentially a lubricant and is a little sweet. The bit slides around and the redness on his lips, cheeks, and bars completely went away within a week of using it.


----------



## Cortez (3 June 2014)

Well now, that is an interesting take on salivation. Horses salivate for a number of reasons, only one of which is the desirable kind. The parotid gland allows saliver to flow only when the gullet is relaxed; this is why it is a plus point in dressage for the horse to have "white lips"; it shows relaxation in the mouth/jaw/neck. Too much saliver is often produced when the horse works at the bit too much (not relaxed), or curls the tongue behind the bit. If none is produced this means that the horse is tense somewhere in the mouth/jaw/neck. Trying to simulate a wet mouth by feeding the horse stuff or using electrostatic metals is, IMO, a cheat.


----------



## Cabaret (3 June 2014)

Cortez said:



			Well now, that is an interesting take on salivation. Horses salivate for a number of reasons, only one of which is the desirable kind. The parotid gland allows saliver to flow only when the gullet is relaxed; this is why it is a plus point in dressage for the horse to have "white lips"; it shows relaxation in the mouth/jaw/neck. Too much saliver is often produced when the horse works at the bit too much (not relaxed), or curls the tongue behind the bit. If none is produced this means that the horse is tense somewhere in the mouth/jaw/neck. Trying to simulate a wet mouth by feeding the horse stuff or using electrostatic metals is, IMO, a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Cortez, I definitely agree it is a cheat. A horse may be tense for many reasons, such as when a horse is recovering from prior dental pain, extensive dental work, poor prior bitting which caused pain, or a tense horse early on in the backing process to name just a few. I agree with the use of a hyperosmotic to help ease that horse's tension or worry, to help them learn that whatever was hurting them is no longer painful and then he or she relaxes enough to be receptive to the rider and their aids, helping to create a positive training/riding experience. I would never recommend using it long term. 

For an example, my last horse was a nervous-type TB who had been pushed too quickly to jump and get in the ring. She had a horribly dry mouth and bad teeth when I bought her. She had become so accustomed to mouth pain every time she jumped, landed, turned, or was asked to collect/slow down. After I had her teeth properly done, the glycerin was used to help lubricate the bit in her mouth as she was anticipating the pain and was tense with her mouth very dry. Once she learned that regular riding was no longer painful, she became much more relaxed and she salivated on her own and we discontinued the glycerin use. 

Like with anything, an aid or tool is only as helpful or harmful as the person weilding it.


----------



## Apercrumbie (3 June 2014)

Cortez said:



			Well now, that is an interesting take on salivation. Horses salivate for a number of reasons, only one of which is the desirable kind. The parotid gland allows saliver to flow only when the gullet is relaxed; this is why it is a plus point in dressage for the horse to have "white lips"; it shows relaxation in the mouth/jaw/neck. Too much saliver is often produced when the horse works at the bit too much (not relaxed), or curls the tongue behind the bit. If none is produced this means that the horse is tense somewhere in the mouth/jaw/neck. Trying to simulate a wet mouth by feeding the horse stuff or using electrostatic metals is, IMO, a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is a cheat, but if the bit is rubbing you need a short term solution as true relaxation does take a long time to achieve.  

For the cracked mouth piles cream works a treat if you can bear to ask for some at a pharmacy.


----------



## Laafet (3 June 2014)

Cortez said:



			Well now, that is an interesting take on salivation. Horses salivate for a number of reasons, only one of which is the desirable kind. The parotid gland allows saliver to flow only when the gullet is relaxed; this is why it is a plus point in dressage for the horse to have "white lips"; it shows relaxation in the mouth/jaw/neck. Too much saliver is often produced when the horse works at the bit too much (not relaxed), or curls the tongue behind the bit. If none is produced this means that the horse is tense somewhere in the mouth/jaw/neck. Trying to simulate a wet mouth by feeding the horse stuff or using electrostatic metals is, IMO, a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, none of my horses have had massive foamy mouths, my friend's stressy teeth grinding TB does. The only time my current horse has white lips is when he is ridden in a grakle or a drop, he positively hates NS bits too.


----------

